
Harvard's debate team loses to New York prison inmates - spking
http://www.theguardian.com/education/2015/oct/07/harvards-prestigious-debate-team-loses-to-new-york-prison-inmates
======
pavornyoh
A copy of the transcript with both sides arguments would have been nice for us
to read.

------
japadoggg
Yes would love to see transcripts or video!

